# Netzteil



## chris2303 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallöchen
Also ich denke mal ich sollte mir ein neues Netzteil holen weil beim zoggen (COD-MW2 + BO) ,natürlich volle Leistung, wird mein rechner seeeeehr heiß, aber nur oben am Netzteil. (CPU hat nach einigen Stunden spielen knapp 34°, GPU knapp 50° und System knapp 43°) Deshalb wollte ich fragen was ihr mir für eins empfehlen würdet.
Mein System besteht aus:

Pentium i7-870 2,93GHz
Gigabyte H55-UD3H
4 GB Corsair PC3-10700H (667MHz)
Saphire Radeon HD 6950 2GB
250 GB HDD
DVD Laufwerk
2x Gehäuselüfter (80mm)
CPU Lüfter weiß ich grad nich aber ich glaub ein Xigmantec SD128264

Mein derzeitiges Netzteil ist ein FSP 350-60THA-P mit folgenden Daten:
3,3V & 5V = 130W
3,3V = 22A
5V = 21A
12V = 10A , 12V = 15A

Ich hab aber vom Kumpel noch eins :
Switching Power Supply SL-500
+3,3V = 30A
+5V = 30A
+12 = 30A
3,3V + 5V = 220W
12V = 360W
zusammen 480W

Würde das bei mir reichen oder lieber was markenhaftes ^^ Wenn ja was würdet ihr empfehlen.

Danke im vorraus.
MfG


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. Dezember 2011)

Das von deinem Kumpel ist genauso ein Noname-Netzteil wie dein altes, d.h. ich würde lieber ein Markennetzteil nehmen.
Die Nonames sind relativ unzuverlässig, im schlimmsten Fall können sie sogar andere Hardware schrotten. (Ich hatte mal eins von TS-Power(no-name),und das hat insg. eine Grafikkarte und zwei HDDs geschrottet, bevor ichs ausgewechselt habe)

Hier sind ein paar empfehlenswerte:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar CMX 550Watt
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax Pro87+ 500W
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX550M, 550Watt


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2011)

Ja, mit nem Markennetzteil wirst Du auch lange Deine Freude haben. Wenn Du sogar eines mit 600-650W nimmst, hast Du auch in 4-.5 Jahren noch genug Power für Hardware, die dann aktuell ist. EIn 500W-Markennetzteil für 60€ ist dabei auch besser als ein "noname" für 50€ mit angeblichen 800W...   

Lies dazu auch mal hier So steht euer Rechner gut im Saft: Wissenswertes über Netzteile und Kaufberatung


ps: wird denn das Netzteil selbst heiß, oder findest Du lediglich die 43 Grad "zu viel" ? 43 Grad wären nämlich völlig ok


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...
> ps: wird denn das Netzteil selbst heiß, oder findest Du lediglich die 43 Grad "zu viel" ? 43 Grad wären nämlich völlig ok


 Vor allem, wenn es nur um eine niedrigere Temperatur beim Netzteil geht, dann wäre ein Wechsel des Gehäuses wahrscheinlich sinnvoller. Zu einem wo das Netzteil unten verbaut wird und die Luft außerhalb des Gehäuses von unten angesaugt und direkt wieder aus dem Gehäuse abgeführt wird.

Möglicherweise läuft das Netzteil auch einfach an seiner Leistungsgrenze? 10A und 15A auf 12V erscheinen mir doch etwas wenig. Aber um das herauszufinden gibt es z. B. Kalkulatoren. 
Enermax Power Supply Calculator

PS: Auf einem Datenblatt zu dem FSP 350-60THA-P wurden 385W max. load angegeben, es handelte sich dabei aber um Ver. 2.01


----------



## chris2303 (7. Dezember 2011)

erstmal vielen Dank für die Feedbacks



Herbboy schrieb:


> ps: wird denn das Netzteil selbst heiß, oder findest Du lediglich die 43 Grad "zu viel" ? 43 Grad wären nämlich völlig ok


Ich würd sagen das Netzteil wird heiß, weil nach dem zocken wird es am hinteren oberen Teil des rechners richtig warm wenn man drauf fast und das hat mir denn zu denken gegeben. Außerdem soll ich ja laut Saphire mindestens ein 500W Netzteil verwenden. Mich wunderts das der Rechner mit dem jetztigen 350W überhaupt läuft xD

Die vorschläge von Zocker15xD sehen gut aus. Wie wäre es aber mit dem Netzteil ??? hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar PowerX 700Watt
Weil da hätte ich gleich 700W dann wär ja erst mal ruhe oder?


----------



## chris2303 (7. Dezember 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Vor allem, wenn es nur um eine niedrigere Temperatur beim Netzteil geht, dann wäre ein Wechsel des Gehäuses wahrscheinlich sinnvoller. Zu einem wo das Netzteil unten verbaut wird und die Luft außerhalb des Gehäuses von unten angesaugt und direkt wieder aus dem Gehäuse abgeführt wird.



Ja an ein neues Gehäuse hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Meins ist grad so ausreichend für die Graka und vom vom Platz allgemein. Leider hat es auch nur 2 Lüfteranschlussmöglichkeiten hinten für 80mm Größe. Könntest du ein gutes günstiges empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2011)

Was heißt "richtig warm" ? Die Wärme muss natürlich auch irgendwo rauskommen, bestimmte Bauteile SOLLEn sogar warm weden, damit die Wärme dann an die Luft kommen kann.

Wegen der "mindestens 500W Netzteil" siehe der Artikel, den ich verlinkt hab. Da wird erklärt, warum bei einem Markennetzteil viel weniger Gesamt-Watt ausreichen und bei "nonames" vielleicht nicht. Sppahire nennt 500W, damit es selbst bei einem "miesen" Netzeil klappt. Würden die sagen "400W", dann klappt es evlt. mit einem billigen 450W-Netzteil nicht, und der Kunde beschwert sich bei Sapphire.


----------



## chris2303 (7. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was heißt "richtig warm" ? Die Wärme muss natürlich auch irgendwo rauskommen, bestimmte Bauteile SOLLEn sogar warm weden, damit die Wärme dann an die Luft kommen kann.



den Artikel hab ich grad gelesen. Jetzt bin ich schlauer  wäre dann das von mir verlinkte zu empfehlen? Der Preis sagt mir zu und Cougar wurde ja auch in dem Artikel hervorgehoben.
Mit richtig warm mein ich oben am gehäuse (das Gehäuse selber), wenn ich da rauf fasse wo das netzteil verbaut ist.Der Rest vom Gehäuse ist normal


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. Dezember 2011)

Wenn dein PC 700W benötigen würde, hätte ich dir unter anderem das Cougar PowerX empfohlen. Also das kannst du auf jeden Fall nehmen.
Theroetisch würden schon 600-650W für die Zukunft reichen, aber vielleicht willst du ja iwann mal ne zweite Grafikkarte einbauen, und da wären 700W ganz gut.

Also bei mir ist das Gehäuse überm Netzteil sogar im Normalbetreib warm, die einzelnen Komponenten sind jedoch sehr kühl.
Das hängt wahrscheinlich damit zusammen, dass das Netzteil einfach einen Großteil der Abwärme selbst absaugt.
Also dein Wärmeproblem ist im Prinzip ganz normal.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2011)

Aktuell würde die auch eine 500W-Version des Modelles reichen, aber wenn Du direkt ein besseres nimmst, bist Du halt gewapptet für vermutlich mind 5-6 Jahre. Mein Netzeil ist 6 Jahre alt und war "damals" mit 480W und 70€ an sich viel zu viel, aber inzwischen hab ich nun die 5. CPU, das dritte Mainboard und 4. Grafikkarte (aktuell nen X4 965 und eine AMD 6870), und es läuft immer noch problemlos. Mit nem 30€-Netzteil hätt ich vermutlich schon 2 mal auch das Netzteil neu kaufen müssen   vom Preis her wäre das zwar zu verschmerzen, aber allein der Ärger, wenn man extra ein Netzteil nachbestellen muss, weil die neuen Teile nicht laufen...


----------



## chris2303 (7. Dezember 2011)

ich denke mal ich werde dann gleich ein stärkeres nehmen. Auf die 10 Euro kommts auch nich an xD
Oder im Conrad ist grad ein BeQuiet im Angebot http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...fice_hardware_gehaeuse_netzteile_871961_50_50
vielleicht nehm ich auch das ^^


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. Dezember 2011)

Lass die Finger am besten von den Bequiets, die haben alle noch den BQT-Bug, d.h. die Netzteile brennen deutlich häufiger als andere einfach so durch  oder der PC bootet nicht richtig.
Wenn du für die Zukunft gut gerüstet sein willst, nimm einfach ein 650W-Netzteil, z.b. das Corsair Enthusiast. Am zuverlässigsten sind natürlich die Enermax, Seasonic und Tagan. Die sind aber relativ teuer


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Dezember 2011)

chris2303 schrieb:


> Ja an ein neues Gehäuse hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Meins ist grad so ausreichend für die Graka und vom vom Platz allgemein. Leider hat es auch nur 2 Lüfteranschlussmöglichkeiten hinten für 80mm Größe. Könntest du ein gutes günstiges empfehlen?


 Also mir wurde im folgenden Thread das Lancool K-58 von dem User 'Quaaaaak' empfohlen und ich bin sehr zufrieden.
http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatung/9209703-zubehoer-fuer-lancool-k-58-midi-tower-gehaeuse.html

Da ging es mir unter anderem auch um die Temperatur meines Netzteil und es hat definitiv geholfen. 

Edit: Die Links auf Seiten von pcgames.de funktionieren nicht? Mit Copy & Paste gehts...


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. Dezember 2011)

Das Lancool ist völlig ok, von der Optik her ist es MIR aber eher zu langweilig 
Wie wärs mit dem Cooler Master HAF 912 Mini Plus?


----------



## chris2303 (8. Dezember 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Also mir wurde im folgenden Thread das Lancool K-58 von dem User 'Quaaaaak' empfohlen und ich bin sehr zufrieden.
> http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatung/9209703-zubehoer-fuer-lancool-k-58-midi-tower-gehaeuse.html
> 
> Da ging es mir unter anderem auch um die Temperatur meines Netzteil und es hat definitiv geholfen.
> ...



Wo kann man denn bei dem gehäuse Lüfter anschlissen? Ich seh nur hinten einen ?!?!?


Ich werds mir noch überlegen aber entweder das Cougar oder das Corsair.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2011)

Lüfter schießt Du normalerweise am Board an. Oder meinst Du jetzt Lüfterplätze? Es ist ja nicht bei jedem Gehäuse an jeder Stelle, wo ein Lüfter befestigt werden kann, auch schon einer im Lieferumfang. Normalerweise hat jedes Gehäuse mind. je einen Lüfterplatz vorne und hinten im Gehäuse.


----------



## chris2303 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ja ich mein Lüfterplätze.Also wieviele Lüfterplätze vorhanden sind am Gehäuse selber.


----------



## MisterSmith (8. Dezember 2011)

chris2303 schrieb:


> Ja ich mein Lüfterplätze.Also wieviele Lüfterplätze vorhanden sind am Gehäuse selber.


Standardmäßig ist hinten ein 120mm Lüfter und in der Front ein 140mm  Lüfter verbaut. Es gibt aber durch einen Kit für 6 Euro die Möglichkeit 2  weitere 140mm Lüfter oben zu verbauen.
Caseking.de 

Ich hatte auch gelesen, dass bei manchen Lüftern dieses Kit nicht  notwendig sei, wie ich glaube bei den Silent Wings 140mm Lüftern von Be  Quiet.
Die beiden Lüfter die bereits im Gehäuse dabei waren, sind aber relativ laut  auf 12V. Ich betreibe die beiden aber über eine Lüftersteuerung mit ca.  mindestens 7V.

Ich schätze unter 7V laufen die beim Einschalten des PCs nicht mehr an.
Diese Lüfter sind zwar dadurch immer noch nicht unhörbar, aber die  Lautstärke ist für mich nicht mehr störend.


----------



## chris2303 (8. Dezember 2011)

Das Gehäuse macht auf mich einen guten Eindruck. Vor allem sieht es sehr schlicht aus. Nicht wien UFO xD. Und schlicht find ich immer gut. Ich hol mir erst mal ein Netzteil und dann seh ich mal weiter...


----------



## chris2303 (13. Dezember 2011)

sooo
Hab da jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut und könnte folgendes Netzteil bekommen OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W. Ist dieses zu empfehlen?
Hat auch jemand zufällig erfahrungen mit dem Gehäuse Aerocool RS-9?
Danke im vorraus.
MFG


----------



## Zocker15xD (13. Dezember 2011)

Ja das is okay. Hat sogar n Bekannter von mir, das Teil ist absolut leise und läuft bis jetzt einwandtfrei (kann sich natürlich noch ändern; er hats erst 2 Monate).
Das Gehäuse ist auch in Ordnung. Die vielen Lüfter sind wahrscheinlich etwas laut. Wenns dir was ausmacht, musst du halt entweder n teureres Gehäuse nehmen oder halt die Lüfter austauschen.


----------



## chris2303 (13. Dezember 2011)

dann werd ich mir die sachen holen. für knapp 110€ zusammen geht das schon ^^


----------



## chris2303 (13. Dezember 2011)

So hab mir die Sachen gahollt und alles eingebaut. Jetzt noch eine Frage: wie ist es schlaue oben vorne den Lüfter anzuschließen? Lieber reinblasen oder raussaugen?!?!? (Ich hab jetzt einen Großen Frontlüfter der logischerweise reinbläst und einen großen Lüfter hinten der rauszieht und an der der Oberseite vorne einen.)
MfG


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2011)

Vorne unten: reinsaugen, hinten mitte oder oben: rausblasen.


----------



## chris2303 (18. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vorne unten: reinsaugen, hinten mitte oder oben: rausblasen.


redest du jetzt von der Hinterseite oder vom oberen Deckel? Also ich hab jetzt den Frontlüfter für reinblasen, den hinteren Lüfter zum rausblasen und am Oberteil (2 Lüfteranschlussmöglichkeiten) einen zum rausblasen am vorderen "Steckplatz".


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2011)

das ist o.k - ich meinte nur hinten und vorne. "oben" ein Lüfterschacht ist nämlich nicht unbedingt Standard


----------



## chris2303 (18. Dezember 2011)

Achso. Ja bei dem Aerocool könnt ich am Seitendeckel auch noch 2 rein machen. Aber die sind genau auf der höhe vom NT und der Graka und nich das dann eine schlechte Luftverwirbelung ist. Ich denk mal so wie ichs hab ist das ok.
Zu den neuen Werten, nach 3 Stunden CODO : CPU 24°, Motherboard 35°, die Graka hat zwar noch 45° aber da kann ich nichts dran ändern, da die ja nen eigennen Lüfter hat. Aber so wies jetzt ist kann ich locker mit leben xD


----------

